
How to choose a college with viewpoint diversity - randomname2
http://heterodoxacademy.org/2015/12/24/choosing-the-right-college-the-intercollegiate-studies-institute-guide/
======
mhuffman
It is truly a sad state of affairs when the "diversity" being discussed is the
ability to ask questions or debate without being attacked because of real or
imagined offenses. You know, like a college!

